# Leads on a Revell 1/72 Gato ?



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I heard from a Canadian hobby shop that Revell will be releasing or re-releasing the 1/72 Gato Fleet sub in September. I cant find any intell online. Does anyone have any info ? I missed getting one back in 06/07. There is one on e-bay but if a new release is in the works that would be another option.

The online hobby shop had the original release listed as available for $120. When I e-mailed for the shipping cost to Florida they said they were sold out but a new kit is due in September.

Any info ? Please advise.

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tower Hobbies lists the kit for $95 and as a September release. Tower (aka Hobbico) owns Revell, btw.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks! There are 2 on e-bay right now. One has an opening bid of $129.95 with free shipping and the other is at $190.50 free shipping with 5 hours to go. Both of these kits have extras included. One has a aftermarket deck gun and the other 2 brass photo etch sets. 

I imagine the new one listed at Tower will be a re-release of this same kit.

I may just wait until September.

Thanks again for the info djnick66 :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just pre-ordered it through Tower. I can't wait. September at the earliest is still a long way away!:wave: 

Mike


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah its a reissue. I think the kit has been reissued once already. The first issue was from Revell Germany, followed by a US re release. There are a ton of accessories available, so you can always pick those up if you want/need them. The basic kit is always the same.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yea. I figured it would be a re-release. I wonder why there is no promotion on the net for it. The US re-release from 07 are going for big bucks on e-bay. If these people knew you could just wait for September and get a new factory sealed kit for $95.00 they would not be paying $150-$190 like the ones on the bay are now. Heck there's one just listed BIN for $799.99! 

Perhaps the cat will be out of the bag at Wonderfest at the end of the month ?

Sharks selling Subs...

I can wait until Sept. I have the Type VIIC Wolf Pack and Type IXC U-505 in 1/72 from revell to Keep me busy.


Mike


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not any big secret. Ive known about the reissue for a while. Revell posts the releases and reissues for every quarter... Just 1) a seller isn't going to cut their own throat and say hey wait until September to buy the same kit for less and 2) people don't bother to take the time to see if a kit IS being reissued before shelling out too much money. Usually a big clue is a flood of a "rare" kit on eBay because sellers want to cash in before the price goes down.


----------

